# QLD - Jonah gets his whale on Fantastic Friday



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Nice to see you smile for a change Brad......instead of grumping at me about Murphy :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your LT looks bigger than the two I got yesterday, mine went 10 and 11kgs so your guesstimation may be right on.

Glad the hoodoo has been broken, and you can no longer blame me for catching your fish ;-) ;-)

TOONA, TOONA, TOONA.......at last, thank goodness!


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

great fish mate!!!!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Great read and an unreal capture, well done.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great job Brad, I knew you'd get one soon, you've certainly done the hard yards!


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Great going Brad. Got that hoodoo off your back. I know how it feels and you described it perfectly. That was me who said gday in the carpark before launching but I didn't know it was you as there's a couple of guys who Ive seen lately with a similar stealth (probably you) but we've never formally met. You all look the same you paddle boys.

Only four guys turned up this morning with similar conditions out there but only the isolated bustup and another donut for me. Someone more eloquent than me has said before that the big fish pick you and I think that is true. Congrats on your just reward for the many hours put in.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

Hell Ya man, 
Congrats. Great effort and payed off for you. Awesome fish


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Great report Brad and very noteable catch there ,well done mate !


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

I am really happy you finally caught a Tuna and a good one at that.
Well Done, Brad.


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Good work mate thats a horse of a longtail, they seemed to be pretty thick yesterday. Boat traffic wasn't too bad as well which helped, specially considering its Easter.


----------



## Roo1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great report Brad and a great fish, it was certainly a perfect day to be on the water.
a couple of photos to go with your report. Brad hitching a ride with Derek (Decay) to the first tuna bustup.








And a photo of Brad fighting his tuna with the ship passing inshore of us. Photo really does not portray 1. how close it is and 2. the size of the wake these things throw up. 








Again, Well done with the fish


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Got a laugh out of that mate well done. I use the theory having listened to Greg Norman speak on golf that one has to visualise the shot before you hit the ball. I do the same except I visualise the fish and the bend in my rod. It also helps to make the sound of your reel screaming as you paddle along. (May the force be with you)   

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Brad the ideal way to start of an Easter mate.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

that is one of the most enjoyable reports on a days fishing that i have read
well done indie


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Great read Brad and a nice longy to boot. Persistence paid off. Good to get rid of monkeys I say. You'll hookup first cast next time now.


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

Good work Brad, very nice Thunnus. They certainly take it out of your arms don't they?
What weight jighead did you have on?

Jeff.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on a fantastic longtail and another impressive notch in the peg.

Exactly this day one year ago I landed its 26kg cousin. Incredible how different the sea can respond 12 months later when it fully tells you it isn't your oyster anymore. Savor the moment mate because some years all you can do is revert to the good ol' days when every fisherman you have met makes you look lamer than a kid with 250lb mono chasing whiting on the flats.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

A post that knocked my socks off!

This read has me broken into a sweat and very high pulse rate......too high! :shock: :shock:

Well done for persevering, even when the bulk of a huge ship is upon you!

I hope the fish hang around a couple of weeks more at least. It seems I may the the one to not catch a big fish this year. A Spanish macaroon would be good, but I'll settle for a tuna!

Cheers and well done....andybear


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZEQpCoAABFXgAAQQIcQABCAP+ffoCAAdBqp/pNRPaCjynoAeqER5TSDagGQyBXtk765KQSaqQkAKmW8UnFjeJNY2HhdSoxfpyCgNr9QyCiYjnOyKIbb+PiPlBZgg2et8YwVjHNQSCSjGjur+3bWVJcXgKhGQUJb9BeJ2Y/xdyRThQkJEQpCoA==


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done Brad.
I look foread to seeing you pull this style of fish soon- live.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

cut them into steak size
bit of butter in the pan hmmmmmm can taste it now


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done mate,that was a great read and the fish,what can one say,awesome.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Brad. Nice work. 

Glad to see that you can cross TUNA off your list now! What's next?

Well done.

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## kodaz (Jan 1, 2011)

That's epic mate, I can really appreciate it because I hooked a similar size yellowfin off noosa about a month or so ago which took me a long way offshore in 3 hours. They really pull hard and so many times you think you've got him, but he's 20cm out of reach and takes off straight down again; my arms were killing me too.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Respect Brad; 110cm longtail on 20lb soft plastic gear is a real triumph and I'm glad I could bring a holy start to your day's proceedings.


----------



## bitisbitis (Jan 30, 2011)

Excellent fish!!! Well done!!


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Well Done mate - the effort has payed off!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Great stuff brad!! Really enjoyed the read, what a fantastic report!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Well this was one fish I reckon I predicted. I was wondering how long it would take. And that's a solid longtail for a first one. Now you know how tough they can be.

Well done Brad, a fish well deserved. And a story well told...

Kev


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Way to go Indie and a top read as well.
That's a solid fish and a just reward for the km's and hours you've put in this autumn chasing your whale's.Well done champ.


----------



## LittleSalami (Feb 13, 2011)

*Stuff dreams are made of*.  Great report


----------



## yaknut (Apr 26, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! The stuff dreams are made of...congrats!


----------

